# That Thing You Don't



## Funny

Just saw the Tom Hanks movie (written, directed, etc.) 'That Thing You Do' and was pretty disappointed. Leave aside that the plot proceeds without ever coming to a significant conflict where anything is at stake. Leave aside the romantic ending that has nearly zero preparation in the previous 95% of the running time. Here's my main gripe: The title song is supposedly a Top 10 hit, yet has NO HOOK! Not just that, it doesn't even have a discernible chorus! The verse lazily flows into the chorus with nothing remarkable whatsoever, and yes, the music does sound like something one might have heard in 1964 but not something that would propel an unknown band to the top of the charts. Maybe Hanks should have hired XTC to create hook-laden ersatz 60s tunes?


----------

